# phone is trashed...



## illegalsmile (Jan 4, 2012)

tl;dr my phone is physically broken.

want to spend around $100 (on verizon network). can go DX again due to great community support and good price or perhaps can find something different but equally awesome, as well as different, for around $100. Used or new, don't care.

Any buy/sell/trade cell phone forums?

tanks.


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you not look around rootzwiki? There is one such forum.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

illegalsmile said:


> tl;dr my phone is physically broken.
> 
> want to spend around $100 (on verizon network). can go DX again due to great community support and good price or perhaps can find something different but equally awesome, as well as different, for around $100. Used or new, don't care.
> 
> ...


DX on eBay clean ESN can go $75-$100 depending on condition. Also Rootz classified as said.


----------



## illegalsmile (Jan 4, 2012)

completely miss the classifies. thanks, big help.

so stick with DX for the price?


----------

